# Build a bike for a kid/ challange



## scooter_trasher (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm probably way late & out of line on this, But last year In built some bikes for needy kids with just junk out of the garbage and stuff friends  brought by, it's December and six months from May, what do you people think about a junk parts build off, for the kids, maybe come up with a little award certificate for first second and third place, that can be printed on paper, here's one I threw together in about four beers last year. 
In the end he chose the chrome wheels over black and learned how to swap axles, all junk found in the trash, and I'm sure you guys can do better than Me


----------



## tech549 (Dec 10, 2015)

*build a bike for a kid*

have had this bike for a couple years now and decided to custom build this with all my extra parts,this is going to my grandson.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 10, 2015)

That's one lucky boy,a tank and a springier, ain't gonna find a parts collection to compete with that sitting on the curb, not even turning girls bikes into boys bikes with a hack saw and a welder, mite have to make it a $50 dollar claimer competition like they do for the demolition derbys , or just fax your winners certificate now


----------



## bairdco (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm in. I'm actually building a bike to donate to a friend's local toy drive. Had this old wards hawthorne I couldn't sell, so...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 10, 2015)

Had to give both of you a thumbs up, you guys have taken it to another level, it won't let me give you the Siskel & Ebert two thumbs up


----------



## tech549 (Dec 10, 2015)

its only fair he helped me with mine,returning the favor,but this might be at least a 30 pack!!!!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 10, 2015)

nice!!!!


----------

